# Arminian Grace (sung to the tune of Amazing Grace)



## Bandguy (Jun 29, 2006)

Arminian Grace 
(To the tune of Amazing Grace) 

Arminian "grace!" 
How strange the sound, 
Salvation hinged on me. 
I once was lost 
then turned around, 
Was blind then chose to see. 

What "grace" is it 
that calls for choice, 
Made from some good within? 
That part that wills 
to heed God's voice, 
Proved stronger than my sin. 

through many ardent gospel pleas, 
I sat with heart of stone. 
But then some hidden good in me, 
Propelled me toward my home. 

When we've been there 
ten thousand years, 
Because of what we've done, 
We've no less days 
to sing our praise, 
Than when we first begun.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 29, 2006)

That's pretty funny.

I wrote a "Reformation play" that I presented to the kids of our Church in CA at Reformation parties around October 31. I present Tetzel as a Revivalist preacher and at one point he sings a Song:

{to the Tune of Jesus Paid it All}

You can pay it all
The Pope he made it so
Sin had left a crimson stain
Indulgences will make them go

Now you can save you see
A loved one from Purgatory
Put some money in the chest
You'll give your dead Grandma rest

{repeat refrain}

Tetzel then weeps a bit and comments that the song alway brings a tear to the eye...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 29, 2006)

We had one in college that was called "Amazing Free Will," which was the rebutal to the Arminian song about Calvinists. 



> _Amazing Free Will
> How sweet the sound
> That saved a wretched Arminian like me
> I once was lost, but found my way home
> Through salvific power of my FREE WILL!_


 I figure it was a good idea just to stop right there, and consider it a point well-made, least one creep into vain and idle babblings by going on.

Here is how the Arminians, or confused Calminians, or whatever they call themselves, on our College Dorm would mock us:


> _Jesus loves the little children
> All the elect predestined children of the world,
> You and you, and you, NOT YOU,
> You and you, and you, NOT YOU,
> Jesus loves the little elect predestined children of the world._


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## rmhainlen (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow those provided some good laughs.


----------

